# Gas - best system



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone please direct me to a source on gas options. I hear/read about gaslow, chasis tanks etc but want to research the best system/cost effective for long term cruising throughout Europe.

Thanks!


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Freetochat said:


> Can anyone please direct me to a source on gas options. I hear/read about gaslow, chasis tanks etc but want to research the best system/cost effective for long term cruising throughout Europe.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

I would suggest the best system has got to be one of the refillable systems. Either a fixed tank (probably the best) or refillable gas bottles, either way Spain will be a problem with very few places you can fill up on LPG (GPL they call it). Not all counrties use the same system so many bottles would have to be carried to cover them all.
There have been many threads on this subject on MHF so do a search & see what comes up.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Freetochat, you have two choices 1) bottles, you will need different bottles for different countries 2) Fixed tank you need about 3 different adaptors to cover all of europe, you just fill up at any petrol station that sells LPG/GPL. As has been said spain is a problem, according to one site I looked only 18 petrol stations in the whole country also sell LPG. 

Olley


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

If you go for the refillable system you can of course go for 1 or 2 refillable bottles rather than a fixed tank, meaning of course you then only need the 3 adaptors for Europe.
Depends on your van re suitabilty or desirability of bottles v tank- advantage of bottles is that it is relatively easy to remove system to take with you if you change vans.
MTH Systems, Forest of Dean, fitted my panel van with 1 refillable 28 litre bottle and external filler plus all Euro connectors for £160.
You can also stay overnight with free elec hook-up if you wish.
HTH


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

I am unable to advise on which is the best system, but I use Gaslow and it works for me. Arrive at the garage, and fill up. The set up probably costs about £250 - £300 in parts plus a labour charge.

Russell


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I have experienced all the various options first hand. The old fashioned bottles which when empty you swap for a full one, refillable bottles and finally an onboard tank. 

For me the onboard tank with an added external BBQ point is the most convenient. In terms of which system represents value for money, I think it is very much personal preference. Whatever best wishes for your decision


----------



## 105778 (Jul 11, 2007)

We have an onboard lpg tank with Truma regulator. Replaced two regulators in 18 months since new! Beware


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I've also gone for the Gaslow system easy to refill and the gas works out at half the price compared to exchange bottles. On my previous MH I had a fixed tank which also worked very well, but opted for the Gaslow system this time as I didn't want to hang a tank under an alko chassis. Also bear in mind weight of tank plus gas against payload of MH. 
Wobby


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I opted for the Gaslow refillable cylinders, as I only had room under the van for a small tank which didn't justify the cost.

The MTH refillables are IMO a better product than the Gaslow one, but the Gaslow is a normal 6 Kg. while the MTH equivalent is only 5 Kg. I didn't want to lose the 2 Kg. (4 ltrs) so I opted for the Gaslow.

On a cash basis, it will probably take a long time to make up the cost of a refillable set-up, but for convenience while touring it is worth while (and in my case changing the bottles on the Nuevo is a pain).


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*GASLOW*

I changed over to Gaslow at the Newbury Show
Changed 2 6k Calor for 2 6k Gaslow

Each Calor is £14.99 to refill, agianst Gaslows' £5.40. That saves me about £96 a year.

The filler hole was fitted on a bracket in the gaslocker so that the side of the van did not need to be drilled with a large hole.

There is no messing about struggling to remove the gas bottles from the locker and lifting them out of the campervan. The saving for my poor old back was well worth the expence of fitting.

Two tanks means that I always have at least 6k of gas and so should never run out.

To keep the cost down I did not buy the adaptors as I intend to go abroad with full tanks and if I need a refill I have been told that most garages in France have UK adaptors.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there Freetochat

We came across one problem with a fitted tank on our Burstner, the regulator kept freezing up when in use, not a good idea in the Alps in winter ! 
We have opted for gas bottles on our new van and will change to a Gaslow system this winter.
Also a previously mentioned the weight of a fitted tank and 60 lite of gas will seriously affect your payload

regards 
The Yeti


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

I have no experience yet of any kind of refillables but when I collect my new van next friday I am having gaslow fitted . One comment that has not arisen so far is that if you have Gaslows or normal exchange cylinders is that you can use the eurotunnel. At the time of our last visit if you have a fitted gas tank you will not be allowed to take your motorhome on the tunnel due to the explosion risk - why this is any different to gaslows I have no idea - but rules seem to be rules!

Someone else may know different but if you want to go in the tunnel - dont get a tank fitted. We personally love the tunnel and would not want to be unable to use it.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Refillables*

WE also have been extremely pleased with our Gaslow system. We have TWO 11kg bottles - I see someone mentioned only 6kg... not true! It depends if you can fit them into your gas locker, but the larger the better for longer trips between fillups. With adaptors so far we have had no problems filling up in France and Germany. 
Sundial


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I fitted 2 x 6Kg. cylinders in my Nuevo.

The Nuevo gas locker is only just large enough for 2 normal exchangeable cylinders and a regulator - and even those are awkward to fit as the door height is smaller than the cylinder ( a poor design, which as far as I am aware is still not rectified).

To fit the Gaslow system, I bought short hoses (0.7m) and removed the guards from the top of the cylinders. The filling connector is on a bracket just inside the locker, so no hole in the skirt. I didn't object to a hole in the skirt, but the Nuevo skirt is not very robust.
The bracket is a good idea and well made, but I thought it was grossly overpriced at £30.
I bought all my parts from CMR at the Newbury show. Nice people to deal with, but no cheaper to deal with than Gaslow themselves apart from postage.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Gas Advice*

A piece of advice that I was given whilst my Gaslow bottles were being fitted at Newbury was that the Gas should be turned off when travelling.
I had always left the gas on, but apparently this invalidates the insurance if you have a claim.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

drmjclark said:


> I have no experience yet of any kind of refillables but when I collect my new van next friday I am having gaslow fitted . One comment that has not arisen so far is that if you have Gaslows or normal exchange cylinders is that you can use the eurotunnel. At the time of our last visit if you have a fitted gas tank you will not be allowed to take your motorhome on the tunnel due to the explosion risk - why this is any different to gaslows I have no idea - but rules seem to be rules!
> 
> Someone else may know different but if you want to go in the tunnel - dont get a tank fitted. We personally love the tunnel and would not want to be unable to use it.


You ARE allowed to use the tunnel with a fitted tank as long as it's used for cooking and heating an not propulsion.

The max size I think is around 47KG with the normal 80% rule

Andrew


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for that info - is this to your knowledge a new rule as the last time we went on the tunnel ( oct 06 ) the chappy checking the van was adamant that if we had a fitted tank we were not allowed on - pleased to hear this seems to have changed!!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi drmjclark
Off topic I know but I just love your avatar.
It's so.............ME :lol:


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

just summarises the feeling you get somedays!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

drmjclark said:


> Thanks for that info - is this to your knowledge a new rule as the last time we went on the tunnel ( oct 06 ) the chappy checking the van was adamant that if we had a fitted tank we were not allowed on - pleased to hear this seems to have changed!!


I'm pretty sure that you were able to cross with bulk tanks some time before that date.

I think the guy was getting confused with the bulk tanks used in LPG powered vehicles

Andrew


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree. There's no doubt you were given wrong info by the Eurotunnel man. The policy quoted by Andrew is at least 4 years old to my knowledge


----------

